# Spare Wheel & Tire



## gwaldrip (Jul 12, 2019)

I have a spare rim and tire for a 2014 Chevy Cruze Turbo Diesel. I travel between San Antonio and north of Bryan College Station, Texas area. Send an email to [email protected] if interested. Cleaning out the garage.


----------

